# Blighted Ovum



## C Clark CPC CEDC (Feb 4, 2013)

Patient is diagnosed with the following:

Blighted Ovum
Abdominal Pain
Nausea

Would you code as:
631.8
639.9
789.09 
 787.02

or
631.8
643.03
648.93
789.09

or
631.8
643.03
646.63
789.09 

*the description under 639.9 B) when these condition are immediate complication of ectopic or molar pregnancy classifiable to 630-633 where they cannot be identified at fourth level-digit level..


----------



## harper04@mediacombb (Feb 4, 2013)

Why not just the code 6318? it says Blighted Ovum under the descriptor


----------



## anmariebrigham (Feb 26, 2013)

I would just code the 631.8 also. You don't need to code the symptoms since you have a diagnosis.


----------

